# How to make dash pod / speaker pods out of wood blocks



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

So after seeing Shok's thread in the diyma vendor section on his aluminum tweeter pods for morel and hybrid tweeters, I started to think about all the other shapes of small speaker enclosures in both the home audio and car audio industry that i've seen out of fiberglass, aluminum or plastic such as the how to article using the orb shaped plastic used for lighting fixtures. it occured to me that wood has so much better acoustic properties than all these other materials, i mean people go great measures to fabricate wooden housings inside their other material when introducing speaker pods or cups.

I mean, look at how drums all over the world are made, and why they are made the way they are.

After pondering on this topic I started thinking about all the dash trim's in car audio that are some type of wooden pattern with a nice clear polish over top of it. Found in such manufacturer's as BMW, Audi, Infinity, Acura, Lexus, Etc... I believe a wooden speaker pod fabricated to match this trim would just pop in the sq lanes and with such mounting options as illustrated by Shok with his for sale thread for pods, the flexibility for tuning would remain the same.

Asking my father about this concept of mine, he told me to search youtube about wood turning and I found an amazing video that I feel deserves recognition and should be shared with everyone on the forums.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDmodPCunww&feature=related

Hope this helps some of you with ideas and access to a lathe.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

No linkie...


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

my bad, i made an original thread in the sq forums but then made a duplicate in the how to section the link didnt carry over. post edited with video


----------



## theothermike (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm surprised noone has commented on this. Has it been discussed before?


----------



## indytrucks (Apr 5, 2009)

I know this is old but you made that look way too easy. I hate the lathe.


----------



## HTX (Aug 7, 2007)

awesome


----------

